
FBI: Pedophile Symbols - rasengan
https://wikileaks.org/wiki/FBI_pedophile_symbols
======
rasengan
The symbols appear in movies

[https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/cbw7d4/keep_pla...](https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/cbw7d4/keep_playing_dumb_second_image_is_from_the_movie/)

An actor (Corey Feldman) from this movie said he was abused.

The symbols also appear in many other odd places that are eerily connected to
each other.

If it’s a coincidence, it’s the greatest of all coincidences.

------
luckylion
Interesting side bit: Wikileaks' certificate is expired.

> Not After : Aug 2 12:16:38 2019 GMT

